# سبق عالمي للمنتدى و هديّة رمضان: برنامج دراسة مصنع صناعة الألواح الشمسيّة الكهربائيّة



## عبد الله التونسي (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أقدّم هذه الدراسة السرّية لمصنع إنتاج ألواح الطاقة الشمسيّة في جانبها الإقتصادي وهي ملف إكسل تحصلت عليه مباشرة في قالب برنامج يحيّن المعطيات حسب قطرك بقيّة الدراسة, في جانبها التقني و العقّاري عندي. عليّ فقط البحث عنها و تنزيلها.
حجم إنتاج الوحدة: 6ميغاوات سنويا. لمردوديّة أكثر يفضل أكثر من وحدة إنتاج.

عبد الله التونسي​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (20 أغسطس 2010)

أدعوكم للإطلاع على الملف المرفق فهو برنامج إكسل بكلّ المعطيات المالية من سعر المواد الأولية إلى أجرة العملة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يل بطل .................

يا نشال ... و لماذا هذه الدراسة سرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## The friend (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا The friend على المرور الطيّب. بارك الله فيك ورمضانك مبارك
عصام نورالدين لست نشّالا و العياذ بالله, كيف حصلت عليها؟ للموضوع قصّة. لا أضنّها تهمّ المنتدى. هدانا الله و إياك. إعلم أنّه عندي ردّ على أسلوبك في التعليق ولكنّي أقول "اللهمّ إنّي صائم"


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أغسطس 2010)

هدئ من روعك وأعصابك ......... لست أتهمك بشيء ..
بارك الله لك في جهودك ........


----------



## ساكانا (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على الجهد الرائع ,, و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على الجهد الرائع


----------



## mohammed uae (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يزاك الله خير


----------



## بوسيف 84 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الســلام عليــكم ورحمــة الله وبركاتــة ،،
أخي عبدالله التونسي فعلاً أنا مهتم بهذا الموضوع ومن خلال تصفحي للأنترنت قرأت موضوعك وياليـت أتواصل معـاك بخصوص دراسة الألواح الشمسية **************** على هذا الأيميل / تحيــاتي .





*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد *
*يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني *
*و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## ذوالفقار محمد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------

